# Sudden liner diving!



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

So... Liam has somehow BECOME a liner diver? Can that happen? :shock: 

For about the past week or so, I wake up every morning to find that Liam has gone under his liner and burrowed his way to his igloo. Naturally, he starts at the opposite end of the cage, so that it makes a nice tunnel ALL the way across the liner. :roll: Anyways, I don't really care - it does make things a little messier and it is a little more difficult to get to him, but it's just WEIRD to me that he would start doing this all of a sudden. He's about 8 months old now, and I've never even seem him attempt to lift the liners before now. 

The only thing that has really changed is the weather. It is truly spring here in NC (temps in the 70s) so we don't have the heat on at my apartment anymore. His thermometer has also been reading warmer (76-78 as opposed to 73-75). Do you think he could be sleeping on the plastic because it's cooler? (Although, sleeping on plastic but covered by a liner, fleece scraps, and an igloo probably isn't exactly that cool. :lol: ) The liners are washed in the same unscented detergent I have always used. 

Just wondering if something like this has happened to anyone else!


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

We've only had our little hedgie for about a month and she's just a baby, but already she has figured out how to burrow under the liner. Sometimes she'll go in the igloo on top of the liner and hide under some pieces of fleece. Most of the time, though, she's right in the middle of the cage, on the coroplast, under the liner. Wierd. I guess she feels safe there.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf's heat is a very consistent 25 (77) but he will occasionally make a point of sleeping directly on the coroplast (Jamie built a raised coroplast platform that holds the wheel and litterpan in place)...I figure he just gets too warm sometimes...in spite of the fact the temp never really changes.

Then again...maybe it IS the weather: Everyone in our house has had a rough week health-wise, including Snarf - digging & digging & rearranging himself, the fish are suddenly turning down food, both the humans are 'off'...the weather hasn't been bad but definitely unsettled...

Aren't you glad I could help? :roll:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Pete started sleeping under the liner in February I think. No reason that we can think of, she just likes it under there.


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

Pooper has started sleeping under his liner too, since I got home from course in Dec. I made it a tiny bit big so there is a fold and he sleeps on top of the folded under piece. The only time he sleeps in his igloo is when I put him in it.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

MissC said:


> Then again...maybe it IS the weather: Everyone in our house has had a rough week health-wise, including Snarf - digging & digging & rearranging himself, the fish are suddenly turning down food, both the humans are 'off'...the weather hasn't been bad but definitely unsettled...
> 
> Aren't you glad I could help? :roll:


Yeah, it's like he has spring fever or something - he used to be such a clean, quiet boy, and now every morning I'm greeted with a tornado-stricken cage! :lol: Paper towels askew, liners rumpled, poop everywhere... and a grumpy hedgie to boot.



Jaimie said:


> Pooper has started sleeping under his liner too, since I got home from course in Dec. I made it a tiny bit big so there is a fold and he sleeps on top of the folded under piece. The only time he sleeps in his igloo is when I put him in it.


This is really why I think it's funny - because now Liam is sleeping UNDER the liner, IN the igloo. He somehow navigates himself over there every night. I swear he would have an aneurysm if I ever got rid of the igloo. :roll: One time I had it outside his cage during playtime by accident, and he immediately zoomed into it, then wandered around for a few seconds inside with this look that seemed to say "wait a minute... where's all my stuff???"


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Same problem. Roxie suddenly started linerdiving after living 2 months on fabric without any mumbo jumbo. I think she wants to cool off because I always see her skin is vivid pink when I scoop her out of the liner, but the rotter refuses to use the cooling plate I bought her  

I wouldn't mind the digging so much if she didn't upset her water all the time.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi used to only do this when it got too hot, but recently he seems to just prefer sleeping on the coroplast.. He's completely rejected all of his hedgie bags -___- I have no idea why, maybe he just prefers the feeling of a smooth surface? I'm going to experiment and see if he responds better to his house being on just plastic, but the liner diving is driving me crazy :twisted: 
I wake up up every morning to his food and water bowl tipped over and the liner messed up so that it's twisted around him -____- >_<


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh this thread is WAY to funny because Tiggy has been sleeping in her igloo with her fleece blanket over her since we got her back in Jan 2011. I have fleece liners and just the other day I just about lost it because when I went to say goodmornin' to her and collect her wheel to wash her hut was empty!!!!!! 

Then, in the corner UNDER the liner was a bump - I touched it and it popped and hissed......there she was! Her tub was totally trashed!

Well, later in the day while putting her house back together I gave her a stern lecture (lol) to never do that again....... so far, she has not - back in her regular bed now........ strange! Maybe it is just spring fever!

KathyTNY


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, I'm glad to see it isn't just me! I guess I'll just have to live with the craziness for now. This morning I awoke to find his wheel tipped over, food and water everywhere, and the liner dragged away from the corners. Only the igloo remained pristine (of course). :roll: 

Maybe I'll just do like KathyTNY and give him a stern lecture! "Liam, now, no more of this nonsense, do you understand? ...Yes? ... Are you even listening to me??!?" :evil:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf has suddenly become very picky about his hedgie bags. Like, he's boycotting...that picky. :roll: 

I sewed up a few from some fleece that was hanging around...nice fluffy, puffy wonderful fleece...he walks in, then walks out and looks at me. he's been doing that for three days. I always cave and give him his smelly, dirty bag that should be in the laundry.

Then today - YAY - he slept in one of the new ones. Then, after two hours, he started digging and moving around; he came out and ate a cricket, then went to sleep right where he was laying. :roll: 

Kinda freaked me out...he just plopped himself down right there...so, of course, I had to poke him to make sure he was okay. And, of course, he was.  I put his smelly, dirty bag back and in he went.
:roll: 
I give up.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

It's an epidemic!!

Daisy too has been liner diving the past few weeks, I have to coax her out and direct her to her bed every morning now, it never used to be like this.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

zorropirate said:


> I have to coax her out and direct her to her bed every morning now, it never used to be like this.


I tried doing that with Pete. I would take her from under the liner when I cleaned the cage, and gently show her the way to her beautiful igloo. She would huff and puff all the way just like a teenager. But, she is very smart. Now when I'm done cleaning the cage and put her back in there, she sits on the cage's floor and looks at me, and she waits until I'm gone to move and go under the liner!! One time I told her I had the whole day to stay there looking at her. After maybe 10 minutes (I swear, she didn't move for 10 minutes) :shock: I pretended to go away, came back and saw her butt wiggling out of the liner as she used her nose to dive... :roll:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

zorropirate said:


> It's an epidemic!!
> 
> Daisy too has been liner diving the past few weeks, I have to coax her out and direct her to her bed every morning now, it never used to be like this.


Now we can all go to the vet and say "I think my hedgie has linerdiveritis! Help!" :lol:

(Liam, too, only dives in secret. He will happily just nest in his igloo if I put him there. But as soon as the lights go out... ohhh boy. :? )


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:shock: 

is anyone else as disturbed by this thread as i am? our hedgies are thinking about the future...displaying problem-solving skills and artfully manipulating us.
:shock: 
it's a slippery slope...


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

MissC said:


> :shock:
> 
> is anyone else as disturbed by this thread as i am? our hedgies are thinking about the future...displaying problem-solving skills and artfully manipulating us.
> :shock:
> it's a slippery slope...


Indeed. And unfortunately, in the upcoming battle of hedgies vs. owners, I think we ALL know who will win. :shock:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

My Kei used to drag her hedgie bag under her liner and over so it was under her igloo. So there would be Kei laying on the bare floor of the cage, hedgie bag on top of her, liner over that, and igloo over that. Must have taken her most of the night to accomplish. :lol: Every so often she would decide to sleep in the bag but it still had to be under her liner. :roll:


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Daisy has princess and the pea syndrome, if there are any bunches in the liner under her bed she won't sleep in bed. If the liners are nice and flat and her bed is in the igloo on top of the liner things are alright, but she'll still spend 15 minutes flattening out her bed before going to sleep.

I can't wait to give her the bigger cage this weekend, but then I bet she'll be liner diving like crazy in it! HAHAH>


----------

